# Travel from Midwest to the Western US Mountians, how should I travel cheap?



## rehynes (Aug 13, 2014)

:yahoo:I want to travel out to the Western US a lot this coming season. I am from Chicago so I have access to a few different forms of travel.

I am looking at all places to snowboard in the Western United States (Colorado, Utah, California, Montana, Washington, etc). I don't really care about where exactly, just whatever is cheapest. I would probably go during the weekend (Thursday-Sunday) and will be traveling with anywhere from 1-4 people. I AM open to more unique routes to take to get out west and places to stay. A traditional flight/hotel works but can be expensive. 

*If anyone has stories or scenarios where they were able to travel to a resort very cheap PLEASE share them here. I am looking for any advice that might be outside of the box thinking compared to traditional routes*


*Travel*-Any site like Expedia, priceline, etc work for low fares or wait for Southwest deals but does anyone know of back end routes to get cheap flights. Credit Card points, 2 for 1 deals, stand by discounts, currier discounts?
what about Amtrak or a bus? 

*Transportation*: besides bus/taxi/shuttle/car rental. does anyone know of a cheap way, a share car service? can you pick me up?

*Accommodations *- What routes do you take to find places to stay that are different from the common priceline/expedia/hotels.com sites? Maybe a route to get a last minute deal on the place to stay? Has anyone tried *couchsurf.org* in some of these mountain towns like park city, Vail, aspen, etc? 
maybe some site has a service for people to watch your home for the weekend?
hostels? 

cheap lift tickets? where to get discounts?



a future thank you for all the advice!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Southwest visa has a decent point set up. Colorado flights are always the cheapest. Monday - Thursday filghts and rooms are Cheaper. The epic local season pass is the most cost effective lift ticket solution.


----------



## rehynes (Aug 13, 2014)

racer357 said:


> Southwest visa has a decent point set up. Colorado flights are always the cheapest. Monday - Thursday filghts and rooms are Cheaper. The epic local season pass is the most cost effective lift ticket solution.


yea that is identical to the route iv been taking but I have really only been able to afford 2 trips a year (trips to Colorado and Utah). I am looking to make more like 5-6.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

As I am sure you have found, Utah and Tahoe cost 2x or more than Denver for airfare.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

flyin to seatac or portland, rent a van and camp in the parking lot, eat sandwich, drink beer and ride...repeat

split a van between 4 folks and baker lift tickets 50/day plus pre/post bc....dirtbag life and if for a week could hit hood to blackcomb


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> flyin to seatac or portland, rent a van and camp in the parking lot, eat sandwich, drink beer and ride...repeat
> 
> split a van between 4 folks and baker lift tickets 50/day plus pre/post bc....dirtbag life and if for a week could hit hood to blackcomb


Wish I knew a few single ridin' buddies so I could go that route myself. All the guy's I've met and ridden with here are married /w kids. Besides, goin' that "dirtbag" route,.. Always a chance of hooking up with some Shred Betty who has a room there at the resort, right? 

(...another reason to find some more single guys to ride with. Of course, I'll likely wind up with her Gnargoyle friend!) LOL! :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Europcar has pretty low rates with no hidden additional costs (had to pay huge additional insurance with a different rental company, somewhere mentioned in font size 0.5 :huh


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

bivvys are cheap


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

How much are you trying to spend each trip? and how many days on the slope?

Not counting lift, you should be able to get air/car/lodging for $300 and 3 full days on the slopes. And that assume staying at the resort with 1+ bedrooms/kitchen and <5 minute walk to lift. I get that rate with only one other boarder. If you have 4, you can get even cheaper.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

augie said:


> How much are you trying to spend each trip? and how many days on the slope?
> 
> Not counting lift, you should be able to get air/car/lodging for $300 and 3 full days on the slopes. And that assume staying at the resort with 1+ bedrooms/kitchen and <5 minute walk to lift. I get that rate with only one other boarder. If you have 4, you can get even cheaper.


Care to share where and how you're able to pull that off?


----------



## rehynes (Aug 13, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> bivvys are cheap


I would be down camp but I don't think the resorts would let me pitch a tent in their parking lot...BUTTT I could sleep in a uhaul...

anyone have tips for sleeping in a car/van


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Brewtown said:


> Care to share where and how you're able to pull that off?


Hell yeah,.. I'd like to know how you pull that off myself!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

DITTO!!!


Brewtown said:


> Care to share where and how you're able to pull that off?


I think that many of WA you can camp/sleep in a vehicle in the lot...WA is mostly ski areas...not resorts/no lodging. Thus Baker only has parking lots...it gets cold but a zero rated bag in a car should keep you toasty.


rehynes said:


> I would be down camp but I don't think the resorts would let me pitch a tent in their parking lot...BUTTT I could sleep in a uhaul...
> 
> *anyone have tips for sleeping in a car/van*


...don't run your car to keep warm...u can kill yourself


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Brewtown said:


> Care to share where and how you're able to pull that off?


It seems you can save the most on cars, then airfare, and lastly lodging (unless booking a room via airbnb or hostel, but I am getting too old for that).

Rental car - first we try to get promo's or use someones company account. Most often this get's a sedan or suv for under 100 total. Worse case, pay full price for economy/compact, which is around $120 total and just pretend the clown car ride up the mountain didn't happen. but spit 2 ways worse case is 60 each, best has been 30 each.

Airfare - nothing but southwest specials on Ding. Ding rates are usually 34, 49 or 69 each way, KC to DEN. Red-eye thursday morning, then fly back late saturday night, seem to always be the cheapest. 

lodging, again we watch for a deal, but even full price via resort booking website is $280 for 2 nights, split 2 ways is 140. I wish they'd do a buy one get one free, but best we find is usually 30% off specials, which puts it at 100 each.

I almost never can get deals on all 3 to line up, but getting 2 of the 3 usually puts me around 300, give or take.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome, thanks for the advice. The past few years I've road tripped, but definitely getting too old for that, so this is the first time having to book flights and a rental car. 

Do you usually look to book two one way tickets rather than a round trip? 

And for rental cars any tips on where to find promos? Don't have the luxury of a company account and after some initial research everything I've found is closer to $100 per day.


----------



## rehynes (Aug 13, 2014)

augie said:


> Rental car - first we try to get promo's or use someones company account. Most often this get's a sedan or suv for under 100 total.


where would you find promos? I have friends that work for enterprise but I want to cover all options.


----------



## rehynes (Aug 13, 2014)

augie said:


> (unless booking a room via airbnb or hostel, but I am getting too old for that).


have you used those before? i don't know how airbnb works. would a hostel work be available for American citizens? I thought hostels were for non citizens only.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

rehynes said:


> where would you find promos? I have friends that work for enterprise but I want to cover all options.


google. right now I can get a 3day car for $85, including all fees. Advantage Car Rentals - Advantage Coupons and Rental Car Discounts
you can get 3 guys and 3 board bags in a small sedan easily. one back seat folds down, boards come through.



rehynes said:


> have you used those before? i don't know how airbnb works. would a hostel work be available for American citizens? I thought hostels were for non citizens only.


The hostels are open to anyone, you are just renting a bed in a room full of beds. Usually can meet some cool guys. There's also a kitchen and living room, but quiet hours and lights out are enforced. It's really not that much more to get a room at a resort if you have 4 guys, just have to share beds. no sword fighting.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Brewtown said:


> Awesome, thanks for the advice. The past few years I've road tripped, but definitely getting too old for that, so this is the first time having to book flights and a rental car.
> 
> Do you usually look to book two one way tickets rather than a round trip?


I don't think it matters if you do one way or round trip, no discount. We also have had good luck with frontier. It seems booking direct with southwest or frontier, maybe with a promo code or not, is always cheaper than travel engines.


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

rehynes said:


> :yahoo:I want to travel out to the Western US a lot this coming season. I am from Chicago so I have access to a few different forms of travel.
> 
> I am looking at all places to snowboard in the Western United States (Colorado, Utah, California, Montana, Washington, etc). I don't really care about where exactly, just whatever is cheapest. I would probably go during the weekend (Thursday-Sunday) and will be traveling with anywhere from 1-4 people. I AM open to more unique routes to take to get out west and places to stay. A traditional flight/hotel works but can be expensive.
> 
> ...



Southwest - stalk their site, and look at Milwaukee flights too. Last year I went twice at $99 each way, and paid even less during December, all out of MKE.... and parking there is $6.50 / day! Remember they don't charge for baggage. Recently they had a fare sale $79 each way from Midway.

...also, since you are in Chi-town, try to connect with WCB Windy City Boarders they are a friendly group and have enough people stalking airfares you will hear about good deals when someone finds one.

Cars - I paid under $100 for a Dodge Avenger or equiv for a Fri - Mon stay last year. Go to the flyertalk site to learn more about rentals.

Lift Tix - if you are making a few trips then $289 for a Keystone / A-basin unlimited pass. Or pay $550 and get Breck and Vail as well, and stay at the Bivy in Breck its like $40 / night. If you are going to buy day tickets Keystone is one of the least expensive of the "big" hills

Lodging - Bivy in Breck, otherwise get on the Vail mailing list and hunt all the sites. Get on the Orbit mailing list and a few others and look for coupon codes and other deals. Some independent hotels might give a little better rate if you call them directly so they don't have to pay the Orbitz commission. Keystone has some lodging deals at the moment I believe.


good luck!!


----------

